# Steam floor cleaners



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I am thinking of getting one of the small steam cleaners,does anyone have any experiance with one.Are they really worth the cost?I found one at Heartland.com for 54.00 & 4.99 for the 1 yr extended warranty.I thought one would make cleaning our bathroom and kitchen floor easier they really get dirty.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been wondering about them too....I have laminate flooring but the dogs and cats are always tracking in dirt. I wonder if the steam is hot enough to actually kill germs???


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I'm assuming you're not talking about a carpet cleaner - but a regular floor cleaner for tile or linoleum.
I've used one before and it worked great. A lady I cleaned house for several years back owned one and it was a snap to use. Much easier than messing with a mop and buckets and such.
They weren't as cheap back then as they are now. That sounds like a reasonable price, especially if your going to use it often.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I have one that I got from HSN and I love love love it. It really does get hot and cleans off even sticky stuff. I use it on tile and hardwood and it works great. My mom just got her one after using mine. The only downfall is DH likes to "smell" the clean (as in pinesol or fabalooa so I just fill the sink with that and it "smells" like hubby likes it.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

No carpet,need one for hardwood & lineolem,finish is worn off the oak floor so I just scrub it with hot soapy water.My kitchen is pine with no finish,hope to get ceramic tile in the bathroom soon.I think a steam cleaner would make the job a little easier.Would you all care to throw some brand names my way there are so many I just dont know which one to get.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

TnMtngirl said:


> No carpet,need one for hardwood & lineolem,finish is worn off the oak floor so I just scrub it with hot soapy water.My kitchen is pine with no finish,hope to get ceramic tile in the bathroom soon.I think a steam cleaner would make the job a little easier.Would you all care to throw some brand names my way there are so many I just dont know which one to get.


Well, it's been a long time since I used one, but Bissell usually carries good brands. Here's a link you can check out for ratings on different types:

http://www.housekeepingchannel.com/r_91-Bissell_Steam_Mop_Bare_Floor_Steam_Cleaner

http://www.housekeepingchannel.com/r_93-Ladybug_XL_Steam_Cleaner


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I just ordered the Bissell hard floor cleaner from HSN should be here around the 24th,will let you all know how it works out.Thanks to all for the information.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Got the Bissell yesterday,I kind of like it.Used it on the bathroom floor lineoleum,it was quick and easy.I still had to use the mop around the edges.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

TnMtngirl said:


> Got the Bissell yesterday,I kind of like it.Used it on the bathroom floor lineoleum,it was quick and easy.I still had to use the mop around the edges.


Oh, yes, I forgot about the edges and stuff. It's like using an upright vacuum isn't it?...still have to use other tools around the baseboards and in the corners!


----------

